# OEM to Aftermarket Air Ride...



## Lucidity-GTI (Feb 20, 2007)

So I know it has been done before, is it as simple as removing the old, replacing suspension parts with regular A6 ones, then the air kit itself, or is there something more to it? I know Rotiform did an airlift kit on their car, so it is possible, just wondering what all is involved.


----------

